
I uploaded 4 terabyte over Korea's 4G, and paid $48 - kareemm
https://levels.io/korea-4g/
======
roflchoppa
Its okay man i don't mind paying 80 bucks a month for 1 phone with 500min
Voice (i don't talk to anyone) // Unlimited Text (not an android user) // and
4Gb of data..........

I feel bad for those poor poor Cell Phone service providers, I hear that they
have to cram all of us into these cell towers, and theres not enough to go
around to everyone. They also have SUPER large overhead charges from all these
people wanting to join the 10 towers in the bay area. But thats okay though
because they are supporting us with jobs, and this awesomely fast internet
connection. But there are Viable options to switch over too, if you wanted to
get unlimited data THAT provider only has 1 tower, so their service is a
little worse.

Korea will always think that they have it good over there, but they will never
experience the truly awesome internet that we have here. :D

------
leetrout
> I have no idea how the Koreans do it, but they do it.

It helps when your country is ~40k square miles. That's about the size of
Kentucky.

~~~
throwaway2048
Many large US urban centers meet or exceed the density of Seoul, this is a
totally bunk argument when you get $10000 of overage charges in downtown new
york.

~~~
wlesieutre
On the other hand, the infrastructure in dense areas is probably used to
subsidize the more sparsely populated infrastructure.

In some markets, you'd have a new player pop in covering just the city at the
actual cost of running the system in a densely populated area.

For cell networks, there's not as much market for a phone that stops working
when you go 5 miles west.

------
lewisl9029
That's ridiculous.

Here in Canada, I can't even find that kind of upload bandwidth (4 MB/s)
anywhere for my _home_ internet. I can't even imagine what my bill will look
like if I actually used 4TB with a 100GB limit (or 2GB for my 4G plan)...

------
lowpro
Asia is known for having much better internet than America. This is nothing
new. Americans normally pay more for less.

